

Half of social game cheaters cheat in real life too - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/39588/Half_of_social_game_cheaters_cheat_in_real_life_too_says_study.php

======
dalke
The conclusion is "48 percent of players who admit to using a hack, bot, or
cheat in a social game also admit to cheating in some way in real life -- for
non-cheaters, that number drops to just 14 percent."

This is different than the summary in the title. An equally valid way to
interpret the data is "it's easier to admit cheating in games than in real
life."

I downloaded the linked-to PDF, and it doesn't report the information reported
in that story. For example, I see nothing about the number of people who cheat
in real-life.

